# Blundstone boots



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone here own a pair of Blundstone boots?

Blundstone Canada | View All Blundstone Styles

I need a new pair of boots and I'm interested in these Blundstones. I live in Ottawa so they'll get a lot of use. They are more expensive than a lot of other boots but they seem like top quality. 
I was also considering Doc Martens but I dont want to be bothered with tying and untying those laces all the time.
Opinions? Other possibilities to consider.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had a pair for a year now. Very comfortable and based on what some of my friends who have it, have told me it lasts for a long time. I like the idea of not having to lace it up to the point that I've bought a similar boot made by Clarkes and a pair of winter boots made by Keen. Among the 3, the Blundstone is the most comfortable to wear.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had my pair for going on 6 years now and still pretty much good as new. I polished them up a couple weeks back and someone thought I had bought a new pair 

I dig mine for sure!

One word of warning. Get them a bit big so you can wear big, wooly socks under them. They're not terribly warm boots.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Another Blundstone owner. Have been wearing them (not the same pair) going on 10 years now. Awesome boots, *especially* come winter time in Ottawa. They look good under some khakis or dress pants. I don't buy them big, but that could be useful if you commute in this town. I also have a pair of Doc Martin 12 holes. Nice and comfortable, for sure, but they're also heavy and long wearings definitely you feel that weight. They look killer good with jeans though. Hard to feel pedals you're stepping on with them, but damn they look good.

Edit: Blundstone makes an insulated type now: http://www.blundstone.ca/categories/winter/


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I wear Blunnies all year round. The advice about getting them to fit a bit loose is good. I wear heavy wool sock in the winter, and switch to cotton in the summer with the same boots.

I'm on my third pair right now. Wore one pair for seven years, nearly 365/year. I keep one pair for daily use/bashing about and one pair for dressy occasions. The dressy ones eventually will become the daily wear boot.

Got my wife a pair last year, and they're now her fave footwear in terms of comfort.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Picked up a pair of these at an Army Surplus store in Michigan about 10 years ago I guess. Ugliest thing you have ever seen. You can submerge your feet into freezing cold water and they wont get cold. Warmest boots I have ever worn. 

View attachment 1986


*World-renowned "Mickey Boots" are 100% rubber with thick wool insulation all around.* Add in an insulating air pocket, all sandwiched between the layers of rubber.
*Presto! Warmth rated to -20°F!* Rugged nylon laces go through the second eyelet twice to lock your foot in place. Gusseted tongue, heel wedge accepts ski or snowshoe bindings.
*The interior is nylon lined for easy on / off.* High-traction soles and heels, and double-thick rubber in all wear areas. Built-in altitude air valve pressurizes the Boot when our troops are airborne. It's a handy feature... if you parachute in to watch penguins. Each approx. 11 [SUP]1[/SUP]/2"h., 53 ozs. *Condition: *brand new, army surplus, never issued.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was actually looking for a good pair of winter boots and was checking out the Blundstones in Stratford, very nice. Of course they didn't have my size, 14, so I ended up trying on a pair of these Martino New Pauolo. Waterproof uppers, rubber soled, sheepskin lining, made in Canada. Probably the most comfortable boots I've ever put on. Lace fronts with easy in/out side zipper. Love 'em. Also only needed a 13 in these, lots of room. If you can't find Blundstone I'd recommend you take a look at these.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Co-incidentally, I was shopping for Blundstones last week in London and Goderich. I had trouble finding a pair wide enough, though I'm sure they have to be available. I had a pair of knockoffs a couple of years ago that got me interested in the real thing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Co-incidentally, I was shopping for Blundstones last week in London and Goderich. I had trouble finding a pair wide enough, though I'm sure they have to be available. I had a pair of knockoffs a couple of years ago that got me interested in the real thing.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Chunk style are wider than the originals, IME. Even the chisel toes seem to have better room than the originals, though you wouldn't guess if from the style name. Chisel toes tend to look a bit dressier too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Much appreciated. The shops were uninformative. Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.



Merlin said:


> Chunk style are wider than the originals, IME. Even the chisel toes seem to have better room than the originals, though you wouldn't guess if from the style name. Chisel toes tend to look a bit dressier too.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I also have these ones. I just got them this year and I'm really pleased with it. Keen Anchorage Snow Boot. Looks like a Blundstone too.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Much appreciated. The shops were uninformative. Thanks.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


And just in case - Aussie sizing is like UK sizing. I wear a North American 10, UK 9 or Euro 43.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I was just researching the hell out of boots recently. Blundies were on the list but I never quite found a pair I liked that much. There are some internet claims of the soles falling apart on the new "offshore production" models after very little use.

I ended up going with Wolverine 1000 Mile boots. I love them now that they are getting broken in. Really comfortable.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> Anyone here own a pair of Blundstone boots?
> 
> Blundstone Canada | View All Blundstone Styles
> 
> I need a new pair of boots and I'm interested in these Blundstones. I live in Ottawa so they'll get a lot of use.



I have 2 pairs.
My father sent me a new pair because my old ones were too scuffed to wear out. Then again, I wear them almost every day for 10 years.
The new ones will have to last another 10.
There is a place on 5th & Bank in Ottawa that sell them. (near the juice place in the Glebe)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You can also get them in the shoe store beside Winners in Bells Corners, same area where Fleetsound is.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Was out for a walk around downtown Kingston with my bride on Friday. Construction was a bitch, but I happened upon A-One Clothing and besides some nice outdoor clothing they had a nice selection of my kind of footwear, including Blundstones in my size, so I bought a pair. Friendly place too. I noticed they also carried Keens and Doc Martens, both of which I wear regularly.

http://www.aoneclothing.com/

I like Kingston. If I ever had to live in an Ontario city, that's where I'd go.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Was out for a walk around downtown Kingston with my bride on Friday. Construction was a bitch, but I happened upon A-One Clothing and besides some nice outdoor clothing they had a nice selection of my kind of footwear, including Blundstones in my size, so I bought a pair. Friendly place too. I noticed they also carried Keens and Doc Martens, both of which I wear regularly.
> 
> http://www.aoneclothing.com/
> 
> ...


I've been in that store a few times and always enjoyed it! Definitely a good shop.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Blundstones are very nice, but Fluevog angels/turbo boots are my favourites. Canadian designer and they last forever. You can get them at Solea on carling, or online:

http://www.fluevog.com/code/?w[0]=gender:men&w[1]=attribute:Boot&pp=2&view=detail&p=16&colourID=3522
http://www.fluevog.com/code/?w[0]=search:angels&pp=2&view=detail&p=29&colourID=3022


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Where I live we really don't need winter boots. I wear runners all year round.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Those look good. Never heard of them before. Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.



zdogma said:


> Blundstones are very nice, but Fluevog angels/turbo boots are my favourites. Canadian designer and they last forever. You can get them at Solea on carling, or online:
> 
> http://www.fluevog.com/code/?w%5B0%5D=gender%3Amen&w%5B1%5D=attribute%3ABoot&pp=2&view=detail&p=16&colourID=3522
> http://www.fluevog.com/code/?w[0]=search:angels&pp=2&view=detail&p=29&colourID=3022


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Where I live we really don't need winter boots. I wear runners all year round.


Blundstones aren't really winter boots. They have no lining to speak of. I actually wear mine year 'round. A little hot on summer days, but not ridiculously so.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zdogma said:


> Blundstones are very nice, but Fluevog angels/turbo boots are my favourites. Canadian designer and they last forever. You can get them at Solea on carling, or online:
> 
> http://www.fluevog.com/code/?w[0]=gender:men&w[1]=attribute:Boot&pp=2&view=detail&p=16&colourID=3522
> http://www.fluevog.com/code/?w[0]=search:angels&pp=2&view=detail&p=29&colourID=3022


Those first ones, the Svenskas, look really sweet! I'll have to check those out! thanks, zdogma!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, lots of folks wear them year round. I had a pair of knock-offs for a couple of years and it was almost too easy just to leave them by the door to slip on for short errands, dog play, and band practice. Lots of tradesman wear them, I've noticed. 

There are lined models in the catalogue.

Peace, Mooh.



hollowbody said:


> Blundstones aren't really winter boots. They have no lining to speak of. I actually wear mine year 'round. A little hot on summer days, but not ridiculously so.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I could wear something like those in winter and spring but I think the heat and even the weight would make them less appealing in the summer.

I like slip on and impervious for actual "winter" conditions. These look like they'd fit the bill. The quality looks good.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the look of those fluevogs. I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those Fluevogs look nice, but nothing in a size 9?

Not in the two boots that I looked at, anyway.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Those Fluevogs look nice, but nothing in a size 9?
> 
> Not in the two boots that I looked at, anyway.


The stock varies a bit depending on the season. Better stock with newer styles, and more boots in the fall. The boot selection is mostly leftover from last year. I'd shoot them and email or drop into the store if you're close by. I have two pairs of their shoes and the boots and they are all amazing. The leather is excellent quality, but a bit stiffer initially than most new shoes. Also not all the styles have removable liners so if you wear orthotics its good to check first if the liners can come out. I use superfeet in all my shoes so that is important for me. But they do allow returns as long as they aren't worn.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Do they have a lot of stock at Solea? I'd like the two-tone Wingtip called Michael. We're going to see Steely Dan next month in TO so if I can't find it here in Ottawa, I'll get it there! Thanks for the link zdogma.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Chito, sent you a PM. More women's stock than mens at Solea, but worth a trip to try.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Was out for a walk around downtown Kingston with my bride on Friday. Construction was a bitch, but I happened upon A-One Clothing and besides some nice outdoor clothing they had a nice selection of my kind of footwear, including Blundstones in my size, so I bought a pair. Friendly place too. I noticed they also carried Keens and Doc Martens, both of which I wear regularly.
> 
> http://www.aoneclothing.com/
> 
> ...


Yep Kingston's a good town, and A1's a decent shop. Lots of cool little shops in Down Town Kingston. Back to the boots though...

Nothing bad to say about the quality of Blundstones, but if I were going to spend that kind of money on a pair of boots, I'd get Red Wings. Quality is unsurpassed imo and they last a lifetime.

http://redwingshoes.ca/catalog/2?gclid=CNftzZbF7bcCFTPNOgod7SgAww

I say this as a man who has spent the last 25 years or so wearing boots (mostly because I have to) every-freaking-day. I own probaby 20 pairs in various styles from safety boots to hiking boots, steel workers boots, Doc Martin's, Harness boots, Combat boots, Cowboy boots and everything in between. Red Wing boots, end of story.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, I used to wear Red Wing steel toe work boots, but I don't need that kind of day to day protection anymore. I like the look of their other boots but finding the brand around here is impossible. 30 years ago I wore Gorilla boots, 2 pairs lasted me more than 10 years of daily concrete floor walking, superb Vibram soles, but I haven't seen them recently.

A few years ago, against my better judgement, I bought a cheap pair of steel toes at Cdn Tire, just for mowing the grass and the infrequent time I needed them. What a waste of money. The soles were shot in a year, and seems let go, probably less than 2 months total wear time. Anything that's less durable than Keen sandals is a waste, those things wear like steel.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Dedicated Red Wing man here. Great comfort and long lasting; I usually get 3 years out of a pair.. vs 1 year for "decent" boots and 6 weeks for walmart specials... Once you buy quality, you never go back.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have to wear steel toes at work. i used to like wolverines but can't find the ones i used to buy in the states here.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thumbs up on the Blundstone boots, been using them at work (indoor) and they are great.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Funny - just saw this thread. It would have been nice to read in Feb when I got some. I have really narrow feet, so I could only wear the 550's. But, I did get them with room to wear thick wool socks for our 9 months of winter . I wore them to Washington, DC in the spring and they were as comfortable as my expensive running shoes for LOTS of walking and standing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone Have a suggestion concerning steel toe boots?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Does anyone Have a suggestion concerning steel toe boots?


I have these and they are very good. They last about twice as long as regular boots, not too heavy for a tall boot and stay waterproof.

http://www.marks.com/webapp/wcs/sto...Wing&minPrice=&categoryId=17051&storeId=10151


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

zdogma said:


> I have these and they are very good. They last about twice as long as regular boots, not too heavy for a tall boot and stay waterproof.
> 
> http://www.marks.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchDisplay?searchTermScope=&searchType=1000&filterTerm=&maxPrice=&showResultsPage=true&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&metaData=&pageSize=&manufacturer=&resultCatEntryType=&catalogId=10051&pageView=image&searchTerm=&facet=mfName_ntk_cs%253ARed%2BWing&minPrice=&categoryId=17051&storeId=10151


awesome! and ONLY $329!!!! [sarcasm]that's not ridiculous at all[/sarcasm]


i mean, it's not like i have some aversion to paying alot of money for quality items that do specific jobs. i totally get it. i have mbt sandals and sneeks that cost more than that. but when the day comes when it costs me $300+ for work shoes, my employer can start paying for them.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

zdogma said:


> I have these and they are very good. They last about twice as long as regular boots, not too heavy for a tall boot and stay waterproof.
> 
> http://www.marks.com/webapp/wcs/sto...Wing&minPrice=&categoryId=17051&storeId=10151


I have a pair of these as well I use for work.

they're one of the nicest if not the nicest pair of work boots i've ever worn.

how do the blundstones fit? I find most slip ons run large. I have a smaller feet and its a pain to find shoes.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zdogma said:


> I have these and they are very good. They last about twice as long as regular boots, not too heavy for a tall boot and stay waterproof.
> 
> http://www.marks.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchDisplay?searchTermScope=&searchType=1000&filterTerm=&maxPrice=&showResultsPage=true&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&metaData=&pageSize=&manufacturer=&resultCatEntryType=&catalogId=10051&pageView=image&searchTerm=&facet=mfName_ntk_cs%253ARed%2BWing&minPrice=&categoryId=17051&storeId=10151


Ouch. Pricey, but if they're comfortable, I'll go check them out.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Red Wing Boots are top notch, but they are not cheap. If you make your living in construction, you can justify the cost, but if it's for casual use, you probably can't. I've never seen Red Wings at Marks... I just go to my local Red Wing store once every 2 or 3 years..


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Beach Bob said:


> Red Wing Boots are top notch, but they are not cheap. If you make your living in construction, you can justify the cost, but if it's for casual use, you probably can't. I've never seen Red Wings at Marks... I just go to my local Red Wing store once every 2 or 3 years..


I do a lot of WSIB compliance stuff when Im quoting jobs, etc. I also do demolition work a couple of times a week, so I think it is justified. 

Are they really comfortable enough that people consider wearing them casually? If that's the case, I will grab them sooner than later.


----------

